# How to put iPad photos in albums?



## BK

Just watched a MacWorld video in which the reviewer showed that photos could be organized in albums in the iPad Photos app...  I'd love to organize my photos, but I can't figure out how to set up albums!  All my photos are lumped together (sort of like my Kindle books before the 2.5 update!)  I tapped all around looking for a menu, to no avail.

Anyone have the scoop on this?  

Thanks!

Bonnie


----------



## VictoriaP

It would help if you linked the video. All I'm finding in a quick search is this:

http://www.macworld.com/article/150699/2010/04/showoffphotos_ipad.html

No video, and no instructions for doing it from the device.

As far as I'm aware, you can't organize the photo's on an iPhone/iPad directly within Apple's Photos app. You have to do that on the computer prior to importing them onto the device. If you've found something that says otherwise, PLEASE link it. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to be able to do this.


----------



## kwajkat

When you import them from your computer using itunes, you can select the folders you want to import. They wil show up in those folders as albums or you can drag your photos into a specific folder, set up the folders/album the way you want them displayed and then sync that single folder. In My photos on the computer I made one up calling it ipad photos. I then moved the photos or folders to that folder and then when I synced the ipad using itunes, I sync just that folder. (when you hook your ipad to itunes up at the top you go into the photos and select from there). Then you will open photos on your ipad and they will be organized in the folders the way you did it on your computer. If you are using a Mac use iphoto program.  Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Rasputina

BK said:


> Just watched a MacWorld video in which the reviewer showed that photos could be organized in albums in the iPad Photos app... I'd love to organize my photos, but I can't figure out how to set up albums! All my photos are lumped together (sort of like my Kindle books before the 2.5 update!) I tapped all around looking for a menu, to no avail.
> 
> Anyone have the scoop on this?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bonnie


Are you syncing with a mac or a windows pc? I have no idea on windows but macs iphoto has albums, places, faces and events and it will sync whichever of those that I tell it to and they each have their own tab in the ipads photo app. AFAIK there is no way to sort those within the ipad itself.


----------



## BK

Rasputina said:


> AFAIK there is no way to sort those within the ipad itself.


Ahhh! Glad to know I'm not just blind! I was trying to organize pics on the device itself. Other than the iPad, my computers are all PCs. I've only used iTunes once for synching... that was to add my music to the iPad for the first time. The pics I'm trying to organize were added via e-mail or the Flickr Stackr app, not via iTunes.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Rasputina

Yes, it's the same way on my iphone too. If the pics where taken on the device ( my iphone took the pic) or was imported through email, or a screen shot for example it's basically unsorted. On the iphone it shows up on the camera roll folder, on ipad it's just the basic photos tab. We have to sync them to a computer and manually sort them to move them around.


----------



## Sandpiper

I went all Apple a few months ago.  Very easy to create albums in iPhoto on a Mac.  As one of the 1-to-1 trainers in an Apple Store explained, albums in iPhoto are much like playlists in iTunes.


----------



## VictoriaP

Sandpiper said:


> I went all Apple a few months ago. Very easy to create albums in iPhoto on a Mac. As one of the 1-to-1 trainers in an Apple Store explained, albums in iPhoto are much like playlists in iTunes.


Except you can create an On-the-go playlist in the iPod app directly on your iPhone (same with iPad, I presume?)

I don't understand WHY Apple thinks it should limit functionality so much on the devices. It's like they actually want us to jailbreak...most people do so for very small thing like this, things that would be so easy to simply build in to Apple's own apps. 

There are a couple of apps in the store that give potential options for sorting. Some are dependent on Internet tools such as Flickr, some lack some of the basic functions of the current Photos app, some were too pricey for my taste, at least one is a tagging system. I'll probably revisit this issue every few weeks, watching for an app to come along that improves on the current experience.


----------



## Cuechick

There is a new app called pullfolio, you can use. It links to your flickr account. You can create albums with it, supposedly. It is free so I tried it but have not been able to link to my flickr account. It keeps saying wrong password even though I know it is th correct one...? Still, if you can get it to work it might be just what you need.


----------



## spoiled brat

I downloaded a photo app called Photo Manger Pro. It is great, you can make albums, sort. I think it may have been $2.99


----------

